# Elk Video



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

The full story is this occurred over muzzy deer. I still hunted the downwind side of a lower in elevation meadow. Saw nothing but Does, and found a cattlemans trail on the far end that i decided to follow which lead me to another meadow further in that was higher in elevation. Since I didn't see any Bucks, I thought maybe their in a bachlor group higher up, so I looked around for sign in this second, higher in elevation meadow. Found what looked like fresh deer scat, so i built a small blind on the opposite corner about 100-150 yards from where I found the scat, counting on the morning thermals to blow my scent away in a safe direction. So I came back the next morning at O Dark 30, froze my ass off for about an hour, and daylight came. Didn't see any bucks, but I saw this:








Elk while deer hunting







www.bitchute.com





If your watching and listening closely there's actually a lot going on in this video. I regret not focusing the camera more to what was going on downhill to my right, but the focus of my attention went directly to the elk that were closest to me. Besides that, my view was obscured by trees. The elk were close enough, that I dare not move anyway. For the most part, I'm surprised the main herd didn't smell me, as they crossed in the one direction I didn't want them to. I figured if they did smell me, every elk in the area would have been alerted and they all would have bolted. The main herd continued on in the direction they were going, which was downwind of me. That said, on further veiwing I noticed the stray cows went the opposite direction. So I do wonder if some of them did smell me. I dunno. It was an awesome morning either way.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Great video, thanks for sharing. 
I have a very good chance of having a muzzle elk tag on that unit this year.


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

2full said:


> Great video, thanks for sharing.
> I have a very good chance of having a muzzle elk tag on that unit this year.


Probably the best video I've ever taken. If I was there on a LE muzzy elk tag, i'd have had the smokepole in my hand and not my phone. Only reason I was this lucky, being in the right place at the right time, is because I had the wrong tag in my pocket. That's how it works for me. If I had the right tag, I'd have seen nothing!


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Nice video. Always fun to get in close to them tag in hand or not. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## BGD (Mar 23, 2018)

Fun video. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Fun video! Gotta love elk in September!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I enjoyed that! Thanks for sharing.


----------

